# Funny how everyone seems to go to bed at 11pm



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and then this place shuts down!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

An hour later and you usually knock off too!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> and then this place shuts down!


....despite all the caffeine throughout the day! Maybe it has drained from everyone's systems by 11....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

On the way back from Edinburgh . Gonna be a late on tonight


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Keep on posting then and I will keep you company for another 20 minutes!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Company or entertained?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Well we need a rest and get ready for the new day extractions :-D


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'll reply in the morning, it's bedtime! Night night. Lol


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm always floating around in the late evening I'm a midnight kinda guy.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Jon said:


> I'm always floating around in the late evening I'm a midnight kinda guy.


Noticed that ages ago. @hotmetal is another night owl, lol!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> Noticed that ages ago. @hotmetal is another night owl, lol!


Ha ha - although I'm thankful my middle of the night baby-feeding forum check has stopped!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

00:00 - 01:00 usually


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Get in from work.... coffee.... food..... nod off in chair

10pm onwards tired? yeah. Sleepy ?? not a chance!!

Normally try for between 12 and 1 then read until I can settle


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

grumpydaddy said:


> Get in from work.... coffee.... food..... nod off in chair
> 
> 10pm onwards tired? yeah. Sleepy ?? not a chance!!
> 
> Normally try for between 12 and 1 then read until I can settle


I bet it's that post-work coffee keeping you awake!

I stop coffee mid-afternoon!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Same as most days, no coffee for me since about midday.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I sometimes fancy a late espresso but worry about the consequences!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Well dfk41 's thread certainly brought out a few of the forum night owls ? tonight!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Sure did,but this one is off to bed now.....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

01:20 and this place sure seems to have shut down now until the 'morning people' start posting around 6am onwards...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I work for a dementia charity - and there are a lot of BS stories about this or that may cause dementia, however the one possible cause that keeps coming out is the link to lack of sleep

http://www.alzheimers.net/2013-10-29/lack-of-sleep-may-cause-alzheimers/

take it as a possibility, but I am trying to get more sleep, ...........now where did I put the tamper........

Edit - just thought , maybe Glen could read a story from Rupert bear at 10pm and dim the website?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> 01:20 and this place sure seems to have shut down now until the 'morning people' start posting around 6am onwards...


You won the late prize!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Jon said:


> You won the late prize!


Night before I last posted at around 03:45 as had just got back in from a 55 mile drive from a cinema and was up until gone 04:30!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

It's approaching "shut down" time...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's wake up time for you


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> Night before I last posted at around 03:45 as had just got back in from a 55 mile drive from a cinema and was up until gone 04:30!


What time do you get up!?

Just got back from Ikea. Oh my goodness. I forgot what that's like.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Well might be more online tonight, as tomorrow is a bank holiday...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I also post shite when drunj


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> I also post shite when drunj


I don't wait until I'm drunj.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I went to bed at 4.45am this morning. I decided to catalogue a bag full of seeds for my allotment and didn't want to disturb our lass so went downstairs at 10pm with my laptop. I blame YouTube for late nights/early mornings... I don't think the 5 cup syphon of #SSSSS helped.. Erm.. slept in until dinnertime though, then had a shower and fell asleep on the bed afterwards.. Woke at about 6pm. Wonder if I'll sleep tonight?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Rhys said:


> I went to bed at 4.45am this morning. I decided to catalogue a bag full of seeds for my allotment and didn't want to disturb our lass so went downstairs at 10pm with my laptop. I blame YouTube for late nights/early mornings... I don't think the 5 cup syphon of #SSSSS helped.. Erm.. slept in until dinnertime though, then had a shower and fell asleep on the bed afterwards.. Woke at about 6pm. Wonder if I'll sleep tonight?


Obviously no sprogs then! (Jealous)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

lake_m said:


> Obviously no sprogs then! (Jealous)


Older sprogs that don't need assistance I seem to recall? I may be wrong!


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't not drink coffee at night otherwise I'd be in bed after 2am


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Quick flip to the other side of the coin, lets hear from the many early risers amongst you.

Morning!  ☕


----------



## Navisnen (Mar 13, 2017)

DoubleShot said:


> Morning!  ☕


Morning!







Although living an hour ahead of the UK give me an "early poster advantage"


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Morning, machine on & warming. Sunrise soon!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

8:26 am Up early this morning. Only had 9 1/2 hours sleep, give or take countless trips to the loo so not sure if I'll last out the day without a nap?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

All i can say to this thread is... Small children. I've made a conscious decision to avoid screen time during the "night"(eg the times id like my kids to be asleep) but last night i finally got them both settled around 1am, and was back up at 5am with smallest. Luckily they've inherited my "slow to get going in a morning" genes, so just want to roll about on the bed bemoaning how tired they are until about 9am, and are currently gazing gormlessly at the TV.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Amen to that. We were out at friends last night (one of the very few times we get to go out without the kids in tow).

Rolled in at 01:00 - currently feeling rough as a badgers....., but still have an eight year old jumping on my head!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There is a lot of browsing from across the Atlantic taking place between 0100 and 0500 and then people start waking up and checking/posting at approx 0600.

The patterns are not at all unusual for a UK-centric forum.

The patterns have stayed the same although the figures at each point throughout the day have grown as we age.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

After a few years of very early mornings in the 90's (4.30am starts, lorry driving) then 14 years of 6.20am starts (seeing Ian off to work! and then me returning to bed for another hour of sleep, but don't tell Ian!) it's wonderful getting 9 hours in with ease. Bed by 10 and up at 7 for us! Bit late tonight


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Been up since 03:45, haven't had any coffee since yesterday afternoon and not going to bed just yet, even though it's after 11pm lights out time! 

Keep reading about how important it is to have a regular sleep pattern and it is something that I should implement. One day...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Was good to see a bit more late night activity around here even if only during this long extended Easter weekend.


----------

